# 3G/ 4G LTE DOngle with Static IP Either by Airtel or !dea



## PratikV (Sep 25, 2015)

Dear All,

Does any ISP Allowed Public IP for 3G Dongles.

Regards
Pratik V


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2015)

No isp provides static public ip by default in India.for wired connections it is possible to get a static fixed ip by paying a premium but for 3g/4g i don't think even this option is there.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 26, 2015)

Business 4G connections are being allotted Static IP's. Be Ready to shell out 5 digit figure.


----------

